#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  付費瀏覽相關事項

## 狼王白牙

最近版上多了不少以虛擬貨幣作為交易的文章(帖子)，交易也十分熱絡，這對樂園來說
也許是個好現象，可以促進貨幣的流動。

不過在此提醒一次，我盡量不干預大家認定的行情以及價格，也就是說買賣行為是
一個願打一個願挨，自己認為這篇文章值得這個價位才付款，

樂園幣從現在開始會作為論壇服務所需要支付的費用，例如 *會員改名服務*
而且對於那些時常改名的會員來說，需要準備的樂園幣甚至高達上千
希望大家除了開源之外也要節流, 不要真正需要的時候才發現以前揮霍過度。

還有一點，希望大家使用付費瀏覽功能時，請尊重發文者遮蔽這篇文章的用意，
如果對於價格不滿意可以拒絕購買，但是不要把付費過的內容透露給尚未付費的其他會員，
當然，在此十分歡迎針對內容的回應，以作為尚未付費會員的參考。


另外請注意這些*使用條款, 橘色的部份是大家最常沒遵守的:

1. 凡使用付費瀏覽功能的主題, 必須在主題前標註 [付費].

2. 使用付費瀏覽功能者, 必須充分了解 BBCode 語法中的 Sell 語法.

3. 請勿整篇文章加密, 正確使用 Sell , /Sell 語法將加密的部份包起來.

4. 必須針對加密的內文詳細說明, 盡可能附上縮圖或範例以供參考.
[spacer=4]如果是下載檔案的話, 請說明詳細檔案格式/壓縮比率/介紹/檔案大小..等資料.

5. 只要經過使用者付費, 付費內容必須要有實質內容, 不可為失效連結.
[spacer=4]若連結失效或資訊不為真, 收費者有義務在管理員監督下退費給瀏覽者.

6. 交易糾紛私下解決, 如無法解決請洽該版版主裁定. 由版主回報系統管理員.

7. 版主可以按下 "編輯" 以觀看付費內容, 無須經過付費.

8. 使用者有權拒絕購買沒有詳細說明的檔案, 或是設定價格不合理的檔案.
[spacer=4]更歡迎在回文中揭示付費下載之內容品質, 以供尚未付費者參考.

9. 以虛擬貨幣支付之付費瀏覽交易完成, 僅代表付費者獲得觀看加密內容之權力,
[spacer=4]不代表 "購得" 加密之內容版權, 版權仍屬原作者所有.

10. 禁止在計算發文數的任何公共區域對單一或特定複數版友交流樂園幣, 
[spacer=4]僅可針對所有可能的瀏覽者販售. 不計文章數的看板不在此限

[spacer=4]例如: "某某獸請付款", "某某團體請進來看".
[spacer=13]這種文章貼在計文章數的公共區是不允許的.


11. 違規者輕則罰款 100~1000 單位之樂園幣, 重者樂園幣歸零或附加其他處分.*

----------


## 狼王白牙

*【參考資料】會員修改名稱費用說明 :

[spacer=3]更改會員名稱時必須收取在狼之樂園發文所獲得之樂園幣當作手續費；
[spacer=3]改名費用直接由系統扣除消失，而非付款給任何一位站務管理狼。
[spacer=3]計算公式如下：

[spacer=10]設改名次數 = n , 當次改名費用為 (n-1)^2 * 500

[spacer=21]n=1 , 費用為 0
[spacer=21]n=2 , 費用為 500
[spacer=21]n=3 , 費用為 2000
[spacer=21]n=4 , 費用為 4500
[spacer=21]n=5 , 費用為 8000
[spacer=21]n=6 , 費用為 12500

[spacer=3]例如：第1次改名為免費, 第二次需收取500元，第三次為2000元,
[spacer=12]如果您目前為止已經改過2次名稱，下次改名請準備2000元樂園幣。
[spacer=12]若沒有足夠樂園幣，則不提供改名服務。
*

----------


## 狼王白牙

*[spacer=10]2006 年 11 月 10 日 論壇修改功能*

程式部份修改

由於部份會員可能不熟悉論壇 bbcode 語法, 以致於發表付費文章後整篇加密違反規定

程式已經修正為, *若沒有在內文正確使用BBCODE 的 (sell) (/sell) 語法, 

則只有附加檔案的部份會加密: 內文的所有部份將不會被遮蔽* 

也就是不會再出現會員*無意間*導致整篇文章加密, 且無說明的情況如下:



*(若再出現則是會員有意識搬動語法所造成)*

----------

